# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Xanax

## walsit

Can anyone tell me if Xanax works well with Generalized Anxiety?

----------


## Cuchculan

A lot of younger doctors don't like to hand out Xanax these days. The new trend. Older doctors would be more inclined to give it to patients for almost anything anxiety related. If it was me, I would maybe try use it as per needed. That means not every day at the same time. If you feel good one day, don't take any at all. More have it there for when you feel bad. It does relax you. That is what it is meant to do. But people can need it after prolonged use. They don't take it and they know all about it. I used to be on 3mg a day. I came off with a bit of help. But I had been on it for nearly ten years. Too long a time. It is something to discuss with your doctor. The pros and the cons of this type of medication. A small dose might do the trick. Talking .25mg. You can even break that down smaller. Comes in 1mg , .5mg, .25mg tablet form. Each can be split in two. So if used right it could really make a difference.

----------


## walsit

I want something that I can take long term. That can keep anxiety at bay and let me focus on things.

----------


## L

Medication will only assist you with your anxiety. It will not  rid you of  anxiety  in it's  own. It is not that simple.

----------


## Otherside

> I want something that I can take long term. That can keep anxiety at bay and let me focus on things.



Have you tried beta-blockers or SSRI medications? They can help with it, and I think you can take them long time. 

But, as L said, it will only help you with it. It's not a cure.

----------


## walsit

Beta blockers reduce my heart rate a lot. And they make me feel tried all the time.

----------


## Cuchculan

Side effects come with most medication. The whole idea is for them to relax you. That might mean making you feel tired. It can be a case of trial and error. Take a few until you find the right one for you. But one thing, medication doesn't change out thoughts. That is a whole other ball game. Mixture of medication, therapy and hard work by the taker, is how we get back on track. Talk to your doctor. He will have the final say come the end of the day. Maybe try something you never tried before. Might take a few goes before you find one that works well for you.

----------


## Equinox

It often works well though it's generally aimed more towards panic disorder than generalised anxiety disorder. It's short acting so it generally needs to be dosed several times a day and is considered addictive by some doctors so they may not be comfortable with it. Longer acting benzodiazepines like Klonopin or in less severe cases SSRIs and/or Buspar are probably more likely to be used.

----------


## mlawesomesauce

All the people I have known who have taken Xanax have had negative side effects. It seemed to be counterproductive.

----------


## Cuchculan

Never had any bad side effects when taken it. Was on it for 10 years. Made the switch to Klonopin. It done the job when I was taken it.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Never had any bad side effects when taken it. Was on it for 10 years. Made the switch to Klonopin. It done the job when I was taken it.



How much mg of klonpin did you take?

----------

